# The LEFTY KREH Knot . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*The LEFTY KREH Knot . . .*


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Kenny Drumdum started this topic on the open board last night.. 
Why is it you felt the need to post it on Rod Building forum?
Just another example of Dave not being able to help himself!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Kenny Drumdum started this topic on the open board last night..
> Why is it you felt the need to post it on Rod Building forum?
> Just another example of Dave not being able to help himself!


No, it was a case of me accidentally posting it in the wrong forum . . .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Uhh HUH... Yeah Right!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Uhh HUH... Yeah Right!!!


If you go to Drumdum's thread ( Link below for your convenience ), you'll notice that I re-posted it the proper place ( @10:54 pm, last night ), right after I responded to your post where you were so kind to point out my error (@10:53 pm, last night ).

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?122785-Check-this-one-out*


----------

